# My web site



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Loer na my nuwe web site.

www.fffsafaris.co.za

en laat weet wat dink julle.

Gerhard


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

Nice website, Gerhard.

All necessary information available.

Congrats.:thumbs_up


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Dit lyk goed. Ek wil saam met die FHM Safaris gaan jag:wink:

Waar voor staan die FFF. 'n Prys lys vir Suid Afrikaaners?


----------



## Tim Z (Jul 11, 2003)

*Nice*

Very nice looking wesite, wishing you all the best of luck.


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

FFF stands for 

Fur & Feathers & Finns.

Gerhard


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Hi Gerhard! Nice website. Best of luck with this venture!


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Baie geluk my vriend! Dit lyk nou bakgat!


----------



## BushPig (Jun 22, 2007)

Good stuff Gerhard,

Nice to see you got your site up so quickly, looks good, all the best from it mate, still the best way to advertise. You may want to list your site with a few Search engines so that the internationals will find it easier.

Regards
Gavin


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Website*

Moerse Gerhard!!


----------



## jcdup (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi Gerhard,

The site is really looking great. Well done!

The only improvement I can suggest is that you increase the size (in pixels) of the background image. On a large monitor the image is tiled (repeats) which detracts from the overall look (see attached image).

Cheers

Johann


----------

